# Niterider MiNewt???



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Anybody using this light yet? Time is short before the "Worlds" and I have been looking at this light for awhile. I see it is available, but there is not much info. Could it even be mounted on a helmet???


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

MTBR member *[email protected]* has recently posted in his *Blog* that he has got his hands on one. It won't be long before he puts it through his paces I'm sure! :thumbsup:

Check out the *review here* of some similar lights on his *website*.

From what I understand the MiNewt is only designed to be mounted on the bars, although the *DiNotte* series is a very similar design so maybe the helmet mount could be adapted to work with the MiNewt. Personally at this stage I think I would go for a light like the DiNotte over the MiNewt, although I must admit I'm interested to see how the MiNewt performs with its reflector rather then an optic.

Dave.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone use Turbocat?


----------



## jeff1962 (May 19, 2006)

I have the Minewt, so far I like it alot,I use it for commuting and use the flashing setting for the street portions of my commute.I will keep you posted on how well it works this winter in low light and darkness,(I am very optimistic).Mine is mounted to my stem,if there is one downside I see with it is that the cord is very short,if it were longer the mounting capabilitys would be greatly increased.Overall it is well made and is a real good value when you compare it to some of the high dollar sytems out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> MTBR member *[email protected]* has recently posted in his *Blog* that he has got his hands on one. It won't be long before he puts it through his paces I'm sure! :thumbsup:
> 
> Check out the *review here* of some similar lights on his *website*.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I haven't tried the MiNewt on my helmet for one reason, the cord isn't long enough. The Li-Ion battery is heavy enough that I wouldn't want it on my helmet -- however, since I've been running the DiNotte lights on my head, my idea of too heavy is skewed somewhat -- but the package as a whole is pretty darn small. I use the MiNewt mountain biking this weekend and compared it to the DiNotte 3W. The DiNotte has a brighter spot, but the MiNewt has a better spread. Keep in mind though, that a better spread doesn't equal the wide beam of a halogen. This is still a pretty tight beam. I hope to get some images soon of the beam. It is very clean and is a nice uniform circle with a bright center.

As an aside, I just got word that DiNotte is introducing a 15W LED light at Interbike. I am unable to make the show this year due a family obligation, but if any of you out there on the Interweb are going to be there, be sure to shoot by DiNotte's booth and snap a few pics.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Cheers, thanks for the comments and the heads up! Your comments seem pretty typical of many optic vs. reflector comparisons. I’ll try and get someone to cover the DiNotte stuff for us at Interbike.

Dave.


----------



## poisonfrog (Feb 1, 2004)

they are doing a mount adapter to fit the standard helemt mount. it is an awesome little light for ripping around the street, i don't know about off road. I like mine a bunch for navigating toronto streets at night or a road rip after dusk.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

The MiNewt does look like a tidy package at a decent price. The lack of helmet mount (although I'm not sure if it has enough throw for helmet) and the shitlock connectors would be my only complaints. I have yet to see it in person though. I look forward to further comments on this and other new LEDs. I would still like to see a self-contained light (e.g. Vega) with Li-Ion cells.


----------



## MetricEee (Jan 18, 2004)

*direct comparison to Dinotte?*

THose of you who have ridden both, which would you buy again if you had to? I'm torn between these two lights. I am afraid of over running the light on the minewt on the road, but the short battery life of the dinotte isn't a strong selling point either.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

MetricEee said:


> I am afraid of over running the light on the minewt on the road, but the short battery life of the dinotte isn't a strong selling point either.


The DiNotte Endurance series with Li-Ion batteries have much longer burn times than the AA batteries of the Pro series. The Endurance series are the only ones worth looking at.

It would be interesting to see a head-to-head on the DiNotte Endurance and the MiNewt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

MetricEee said:


> THose of you who have ridden both, which would you buy again if you had to? I'm torn between these two lights. I am afraid of over running the light on the minewt on the road, but the short battery life of the dinotte isn't a strong selling point either.


I've ridden both and they -- MiNewt and Ultra 3 -- are very similar in brightness. The DiNotte has a brighter spot, but the MiNewt casts a wider beam. The Ultra 3 can be helmet mounted, while the MiNewt cannot... yet.

-James

As far as Li-Ion vs. the AA's used in the Pro series, I just wrote my thoughts on this HERE.


----------



## MetricEee (Jan 18, 2004)

*ultra 5 v minewt*

James,

Have you compared the ultra 5 versus the minewt? If I went with a dinotte, I would definitely opt for the higher output. Speaking of which, do you know what the price on their new uber 15 light is going to be?

BTW I think you make some great points on the batteries of the dinotte


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

MetricEee said:


> James,
> 
> Have you compared the ultra 5 versus the minewt? If I went with a dinotte, I would definitely opt for the higher output. Speaking of which, do you know what the price on their new uber 15 light is going to be?
> 
> BTW I think you make some great points on the batteries of the dinotte


The Ultra 5 is a brighter light. The MiNewt has a longer burn time and a better spot in the center. The Ultra 5 has a darker center than you'd expect. If you check out this graph Cyclingnews has, HERE, then compare the image of the light to, say, DiNotte's 3W, you'll see what I am talking about.

DiNotte Ultra 3









DiNotte Ultra 5









I've ridden off road with the MiNewt on my bars and the Ultra 5 on my helmet and it's been great. The spot of the MiNewt complements the Ultra 5.

I don't know the price of the new super bright light, but I suspect that it won't be cheap!


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

Just tested my new MiNewt yesterday. Compared to NR Digital Evolution (15W halogen) I'd say it's about the same, just whiter, of course. I had no chance to test it's burn time but it was on for 1:40hrs on low beam and 1:30 on high with no problem. The beam is centered with clear lines, definitely spot with a circle of weaker intesity around it. The mounting is simple and the battery sits on top of 60mm stem with no problem. I used it in combination with NR Cyclone. I must get used to non yellowish beam of MiNewt. Before it was much easier to determine depth, shadows, etc and I found halogen light more user friendly (at least to me as I use contacts). Build quality is superb and one cannot understand how this much light comes out of a small package that MiNewt is. I had one complaint though. The indicator light/button on the battery pack glows blue. The intensity of it is just too strong and the blue light ring that light unit has would be enough. My 0.02$.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I've ridden both and they -- MiNewt and Ultra 3 -- are very similar in brightness. The DiNotte has a brighter spot, but the MiNewt casts a wider beam. The Ultra 3 can be helmet mounted, while the MiNewt cannot... yet.
> 
> -James
> 
> As far as Li-Ion vs. the AA's used in the Pro series, I just wrote my thoughts on this HERE.


I hear what you're saying about the AAs but here are some counter points as I still think the much longer burn time is worth the extra expense.

For the Ultra 5, the burn time on the Pro series is 100 minutes and the Endurance series is 6 hours. I agree that if you don't need the burn time, then it may not be worth it. But if you do, you'll need 4 sets of AAs to match the burn of one Li-Ion set. It gets to be like that Total cereal commercial. On the next point, power invertors are also available at Radio Shack that will allow you to charge your battery from the car if need be. And as far as replacements, Li-Ion 18650 cells are replaceable too for as little as $5 per cell (with 3 times the voltage and about the same capacity as an AA).

I think it really comes down to your needs and budget to see what works best for you. I'm holding out for a Li-Ion setup that will run 6+ hours, the smaller the better. I just haven't seen anything that perfect. But then again, I'm picky and cheap too.

Have you done any experiments as to the voltage regulation (light output over time) or low-voltage-cutoff for the DiNotte or MiNewt?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

Homebrew said:


> Have you done any experiments as to the voltage regulation (light output over time) or low-voltage-cutoff for the DiNotte or MiNewt?


I think this is what you are asking:









I have not had a chance to do the same test with the MiNewt... yet. I plan on it, but my schedule was just thrown out of whack with the arrival of our second child.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

FYI Cygolite has a new LED light the Dualcross Li-Ion, dual beam with a run time up to 7 hours. I have the other version the Dualcross 300 which is plenty bright and lasts 9 hours. The box says the 300 has a 4 hour run time on the brightest setting but I got about 5.

-Aaron


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

*15w LED*



[email protected] said:


> Dave,
> 
> As an aside, I just got word that DiNotte is introducing a 15W LED light at Interbike. I am unable to make the show this year due a family obligation, but if any of you out there on the Interweb are going to be there, be sure to shoot by DiNotte's booth and snap a few pics.


Is there any info on the web about this 15w LED by Dinotte. That might produce something like the equivelent of 40-45w halogen but better light quality. Better bulb life than an HID as well. Sounds like technology is moving fast in the LED dept.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Double minewt*

Has anybody tested the double light minewt (~$200)? I assume running both would decrease burn time. Frequent recharging will lessen battery life. I was reading the review from the above website. Thank you and very informative. I also read MBAs review of different lights and batteries. Lithium ion seems to have the least of the battery life according to the MBAs observation.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*double minewt vs single minewt*

Has any body used either minewt single (~$160) or the double (~$200)?


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

*MiNewt ROCKS!!!*

I just used my MiNewt single last night. I got this for my helmet to suppliment my HID. Sad to say, my HID is at Niterider for service and is down for the count for three weeks!:madman: That aside, this little light ROCKS!!! :thumbsup: Anyone looking at HID quality lighting neednot spend $500 clams, just get one MiNewt for your bars and one for your helmet and rejoice! I got mine on sale for $125, so if you double it, your lookin at half the cost of HID and a fraction of the weight!!!

DO IT UP!!!


----------



## killsoft (Feb 4, 2006)

BMJ said:


> I just used my MiNewt single last night. I got this for my helmet to suppliment my HID. Sad to say, my HID is at Niterider for service and is down for the count for three weeks!:madman: That aside, this little light ROCKS!!! :thumbsup: Anyone looking at HID quality lighting neednot spend $500 clams, just get one MiNewt for your bars and one for your helmet and rejoice! I got mine on sale for $125, so if you double it, your lookin at half the cost of HID and a fraction of the weight!!!
> 
> DO IT UP!!!


I know I have been singing the praises of LEDs in other threads, but your post is causing me some difficulty. Given the beamshots I've seen posted for the MiNewt, are you SURE that you want to say two of them put out enough light to rival an HID? How about some comparison photos when you get your Nightrider back?

KS


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

You’re obviously happy with your light BMJ, but there is no way that it can be anywhere nears as bright as your HID. A 3 watt Luxeon produces nowhere near that kind of light. I’m not saying that it isn’t a great light, and it may very well illuminate the trail just as well. But in terms of light output it’s in a totally different league.

James has already mentioned earlier that the MiNewt isn’t quite as bright as the DiNotte Ultra 5, although it has a better spot. These lights are good lights, but nowhere near HID output.

Dave.


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm not trying to mislead. I love my HID and they are powerfull systems, but they cost an arm and a leg! My buddy and I were blown away at the performance of such a compact and inexpensive system as the MiNewt!!! It has the clean light atributes of the HID, brute to go a good distance out and run time to spank most other systems. If I were to be spending under $200 on a first light system, I'd be hard pressed to go with any of the Halogen lights in that price range. If I had an unlimited budget, I would consider the compactness of the system. I'm able to put both the light and battery on my helmet with no wires or weight in my Camelbak.:thumbsup: I have no experience with the Dinotte systems except the fact that they seem to cost almost twice as much for their lithium systems. These are my opinions, take them for what there worth. 

It will be nice to get back my HID though.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry I wasn’t trying to be negative, I was just interested in your thoughts and comparison!

It just goes to show that the higher colour temperature of the light and how the light is projected is just as important as brute power. Hopefully Nite Rider doesn’t have too many issues with the MiNewt. Their track record has been pretty terrible lately unfortunately.

Good luck with your HID, I hope it gets sorted out soon!

Dave.


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

No poblem, I'm sorry if I came across hostile.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

BMJ said:


> I just used my MiNewt single last night. I got this for my helmet to suppliment my HID. Sad to say, my HID is at Niterider for service and is down for the count for three weeks!:madman: That aside, this little light ROCKS!!! :thumbsup: Anyone looking at HID quality lighting neednot spend $500 clams, just get one MiNewt for your bars and one for your helmet and rejoice! I got mine on sale for $125, so if you double it, your lookin at half the cost of HID and a fraction of the weight!!!
> 
> DO IT UP!!!


BMJ, how are you mounting this to your helmet? I didn't think that NR has a helmet mount for it, and the power button is on the battery.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

In a backyard comparison, I found the Minewt single to have a similar light throw as my 15W halogen. This is in comparison back to back, but side by side the halogen is brighter. The halogen easily drowns out the minewt. I think my impression that it is as bright is simply due to the whiter color. Commuting, the minewt's distance is not very good. I haven't measured it, but my perception is that it is only casting out (maybe) 25-30 feet. The halo is maybe 10 feet to each side at its widest point, so effective lighting is less than that.

I think this light will only be good for low speed climbing off-road. The dual would certainly replace the 15W halogen and be an excellent complementary system to my HID. I will see if the single is even adequate tonight.


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> BMJ, how are you mounting this to your helmet? I didn't think that NR has a helmet mount for it, and the power button is on the battery.


Purely S#%T LUCK!!!

I was planning on making something up but ended up not needing to. My helmet has a rib down the center versus a vent. My buddy said just turn the mount on the light sideways and stick it on the rib. Low and behold it worked. The only real problem is you can't really change the angle. It was kinda low last night, so I shimmed it up today for a better angle. 
We'll see how that works. NR says their producing a helmet mount that should be out in December.

As far as the battery, I have it mounted on the back of the helmet with the velcro strap. Like a caving light. It's kinda high up due to how short the cord is though. They do sell a 12" extension cord for $19, but I'm not sure if I care. Looks cool and the weight doesn't bother me at all.

I'll try to get a picture up later.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

They also sell a 36" don't they?


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

*Here's my set up.*



mtn hack said:


> They also sell a 36" don't they?


I'm not sure if they do. "Bikeman.com" lists a 12" extension and it's a different part number and price than the 12" Surlok connector used on the other systems. Maybe all the connectors are the same, I will say that the cord on the MiNewt is thinner than the others. I would think that if NiteRider is coming out with a helmet mount, that they would also have other cable options.

Here's how mine sets up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

BMJ said:


> Here's how mine sets up.


Nice. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

*36"?*



mtn hack said:


> They also sell a 36" don't they?


Upon further inspection, the Shurlok connectors from my HID and the MiNewt appear to be identicle. I'm not sure why then the part numbers and prices would differ.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Just got one....*

Demo'd a MiNewt at my LBS (A Town Bikes) on Thursday night ...bought one Saturday. Hopefully this will be better than my NiteRider Digital HeadTrip 2.0. Plan on running the MiNewt on the bar ...but may rig it for my helmet.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dual Minewt*

I was about to buy the Minewt dual until I saw the Jenson flyer from the mail. The second to the last page I believe has the table for all the lights they are selling. The description for Minewt is commuter lights!!! Is this factual?
I've read above, some have used this as off road. With just the dual at the handle bar is this a good enough, worth the $199.00 MSRP? The NR HID is off the budget...


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

nonoy_d said:


> I was about to buy the Minewt dual until I saw the Jenson flyer from the mail. The second to the last page I believe has the table for all the lights they are selling. The description for Minewt is commuter lights!!! Is this factual?
> I've read above, some have used this as off road. With just the dual at the handle bar is this a good enough, worth the $199.00 MSRP? The NR HID is off the budget...


I tried to ride with the single on semi-techy single track and the minewt was inadequate. period.

The dual might work on its own, but not at very high speed or thru very techy trails. I think the dual would be great as a complimentary light to my HID helmet light.

PS: If you're in for the 200 on the Minewt, what is another 50 for the HID?


----------



## BMJ (Sep 16, 2005)

*To MiNewt, or not to MiNewt?*

I've been using the MiNewt single on my helmet for a few weeks now and find it works great for our tight NewEngland single track.:thumbsup: In the wide open and fast fire roads, it definately has trouble keeping up with my buddies HIDs. All the guys I ride with are quite impressed with the output of such a small unit!

I'd say if you could get a decent HID for around the price of the MiNewt dual than I would. I find that the single MiNewt is plenty good and cheep for single track speeds.

Happy shoppin'!!!


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

I got a 36" extension cord for mine, so there are cords available. I bought a 2.99 cheapy headlamp at the dollar store, cut the light off the mount, the screwed a piece of an old handlebar to it, mounted light to bar. Velcros to the helmet just like a regular helmet mount. Doesn't look too ghetto.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

I think that the key here is 'helmet mounted'. There isn't enough light spill for tight singletrack. This isn't just with the MiNewt but _all_ 3W LED lights. The are great on the helmet, or to complement another light, but are too tight of a spot on the bars.

I have not used the MiNewt helmet mounted... yet. I have an extension cable coming and should be using it this weekend.


----------



## Jamieson (Nov 16, 2006)

*pimp my minewt*

I've got some high efficiency Cree XR-E LEDs on order and they should be in next week.

What I may try to do is pull the Luxeon III LED out of the minewt and solder one of these Cree LEDs in there.

Lux III @ 700mA = 65 lumens
Lux III @ 1A = 80 lumens

Cree XR-E @ 700mA = 135 lumens
Cree XR-E @ 1A = 165 lumens

Several unknowns:
1) mechanical alignment and heat sinking
2) LED driver circuit -- is it constant current mode? what current?
3) reflector and beam spread considerations

I'll see how it goes and post some pics.

cheers,

Jamieson Olsen
Actual Engineering
Geneva, IL


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Are there any reflectors compatible with the Cree yet?


----------



## Jamieson (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, Cree makes a reflector which will focus the beam to an 8 degree spot. Maybe too tight to be useful? I've got some of these on order as well.

The Cree XR-E has a spread of 75 degrees vs. 100 degrees for the Lux III/V/K2s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

BMJ said:


> I'm not sure if they do. "Bikeman.com" lists a 12" extension and it's a different part number and price than the 12" Surlok connector used on the other systems. Maybe all the connectors are the same, I will say that the cord on the MiNewt is thinner than the others. I would think that if NiteRider is coming out with a helmet mount, that they would also have other cable options.
> 
> Here's how mine sets up.


BMJ,

I just got the extension cable from NiteRider, and this is a great helmet light. The extension they sent is longer than 12", though I didn't measure it.

They will have a helmet mount in early 2007, but their current mount works, it's just a little cludgy.


----------

